# Can I cross-fire non-boost 7950 with boost 7950 ?



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys.. a dumb question but just wanted to confirm. I've a Asus DCII HD7950 non-boost edition already. Will I be able to crossfire it with say "Sapphire HD7950 with Boost" ? I guess yes but please confirm.
Also can I try running these 2 cards on my TX650V2 or is it too risky?

And BTW... I'm not purchasing new 7950  My friend owns a Sapphire 7950 with boost but he'll be out of India for nearly 6 months from now so was looking for way to utilize it


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 13, 2012)

You can crossfire both the cards.It's not possible on that psu,will be too risky.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

You can crossfire. You can even crossfire a HD 7950 with a HD 7970.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 13, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> You can crossfire both the cards.It's not possible on that psu,will be too risky.



Thx for PSU tip



ico said:


> You can crossfire. You can even crossfire a HD 7950 with a HD 7970.



Whats ur thought abt TX650V2 ? Too risky running 7950 crossfire on it ?


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Whats ur thought abt TX650V2 ? Too risky running 7950 crossfire on it ?


It will work fine. Asingh ran HD 4890 crossfire with an overclocked Core 2 Quad Q9550 on a TX650.

HD 7950 surely consumes less power than HD 4890. And then your i5-3570K isn't a power hog either.

You might need MOLEX converters though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 13, 2012)

The lower clockspeed or the VRAM of the DC or the non OC card will be default in that kinda CF.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2012)

No, in Crossfire, you can run both the cards with different clock speed, they will not run at the speed of the lower one.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

Dunno but I guess Asus would have released a BIOS update for your card which enables boost? Most HD 7950 got it. You should check.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 13, 2012)

There was an update to BIOS on 2012.10.18 . I;m not sure whether it changed anything or not. BTW how to check if Boost is enables or not ? I mean do we get any additional option in Catalyst Control center or how is it ?


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

Download that BIOS and try opening it in *Radeon BIOS Editor.* (Don't flash, just open.)

Just open and see the clock levels.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 13, 2012)

.ROM files which are in the .exe which Asus gives are not supported by RBE it seems. There are 2 ROM files in the .exe if I open it with 7zip along with some other files and ATIWinFlash
113-C3810100-104.ROM
113-C3810100-106.ROM


----------

